# ~*(WEBSITE UPDATE)*~ 2 Updates Sections (NEED FEEDBACK)!



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

~*(WEBSITE UPDATE)*~ 2 Updates Sections (NEED FEEDBACK)!

Guys, "THE PERFORMANCE & COMPARISONS" section has been devided into 2 and facelifted with new formats.

Check it out by click on the following:
*
1. COMPARISONS

2. PERFORMANCE

*

Thanks and also let me know if you like the new*"Bayerische Motoren Werke"* pic on the left hand corner? Should I keep it?

Feedback are much appreciated.

Regards,
JIMMY


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Is it really necessary to post this (or anything else) on two boards? :dunno:

--SONET


----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

Ya the new sections are sweet :thumbup: but play it cool with the dual posting :eeps:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

thanks, just feel like I need feedback from E39 owners as well as BMW people in General Discussion, cause a good percentage viewers from my site are not E39 owners


----------

